# Bell UH-1Y Venom vs Bell ch-146 griffon



## Canuck_55555 (6 Jan 2018)

they both look the same, what are the technical differences?
just want to know.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2018)

You may find this of interest,



			
				CBH99 said:
			
		

> Since it is a Bell factory in Quebec, think we could quietly replace the Griffons with UH-1Y Venom aircraft instead?


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jan 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> they both look the same, what are the technical differences?
> just want to know.



Different class of machine.  Think UH-1Y as a militarized Bell 214ST, vice a 412CF.  70% bigger/heavier than a Griffon.  Heavily militarized.  Not close to being the same.

:2c:

Regards
G2G


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jan 2018)

From Wiki

Venom
Capacity: 6,660 lb (3,020 kg) including up to ten crashworthy passenger seats, six litters or equivalent cargo[33]
Length: 58 ft 4 in (17.78 m)
Rotor diameter: 48 ft 10 in (14.88 m)
Height: 14 ft 7 in (4.5 m)
Disc area: 1,808 ft² (168.0 m²)
Empty weight: 11,840 lb (5,370 kg)
Useful load: 6,660 lb (3,020 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 18,500 lb (8,390 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × General Electric T700-GE-401C turboshaft, 1,828 shp for 2.5 min; 1,546 shp continuous (1,360 kW for 2.5 min; 1,150 kW continuous) each

Griffon 
Capacity: 10 troops or 6 stretchers (some sources state maximum 8 passengers)
Length: 17.1 m (56 ft 1 in)
Rotor diameter: 14 m (45 ft 11 in)
Height: 4.6 m (15 ft 1 in)
Max. takeoff weight: 5,355 kg (11,900 lb)
Powerplant: 1 × Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6T-3D turboshaft engine, 1,250 shp (932 kW), 900 shp (671 kW) for each power section


----------



## Drallib (25 Jun 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Different class of machine.  Think UH-1Y as a militarized Bell 214ST, vice a 412CF.  70% bigger/heavier than a Griffon.  Heavily militarized.  Not close to being the same.
> 
> :2c:
> 
> ...



In 2017 my Squadron went down to USMC Air Station New River, and I remember the first time I went up to their UH-1Y Venom saying, "Now I know what people mean when they say we have a civilian helicopter painted green..."

I don't think the RCAF will look to replace the Griffon until at least 2035 (40 years old). The airframes currently have between 4500 and 6000 hours on them, with the max life being around 10,000 I believe, so on average we're just over the halfway mark.


----------

